# Briar vs Meerschaum?



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been smoking a SMS meerschaum. It's a straight pipe with what seems to me to been an apple style bowl (I could be wrong on this). It is 5 3/4" long, inside bowl diameter is 3/4". I enjoy smoking this pipe and love the look and feel of the meerschaum, and the lightness of the pipe. I have only smoked two cheap briars, one was a basket pipe that I first used and became nasty with cheap drugstore tobaccos before I learned better. I've disposed of that pipe, and the only other briar I've smoked is a cheap ($25) churchwarden I picked up on a lark.

I personally like meerschaum, and was thinking of purchasing a larger and nicer dublin, apple, or billard straight style for my next pipe. However, I was wondering if I should get a nice briar instead? For those who smoke both, what is the difference in the way they smoke? Is the experience different (other than the obvious differences of lighter weight and no buildup of a cake in the bowl)? If there is no significant difference I think I'll build up a small collection of meerschaums first, then maybe add some briars. But I was wondering your opinions on whether I should try at least one quality briar before I buy another meerschaum, and if so why?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

John


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

The major benefit with a meer is the unaltered flavor (briar does impart a wee touch of its own flavor) - and meers can be smoked back to back to back to back ad naseum. Briars need rest.

On the flip side, meers are much more delicate and more suited for indoor smoking while resting 'afore the fireplace kinda thing. Cold/hot/extreme weather is a meer killer. A briar is tougher and you can chomp down while mowing the lawn in a sandstorm.

It comes down to a personal choice and budget. Get both, is the best advice :biggrin1:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Ron, 

Thanks for the advice. I didn't know about about meers and weather. That's great to know. The one issue I have is the idea that I'll have to dedicate the briar to one pipe tobacco so it won't change the flavor of others. The meer does seem to almost smell exactly the same as when I first smoked it with very little if any carry over from one tobacco to the next. I'm planning on trying lots of different blends to find what I like. How big an issue is this in your experience. Do you have to smoke more than an oz or two before a pipe takes on the flavor of that tobacco so you'd notice it if you smoked a different blend? Any thoughts would be appreciated.

John


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

A briar pipe taking on a tobacco flavor or "ghosting" depends widely on the type of tobacco and any casing that is used - but they'll all ghost over time. Latakia and perique stake their claim in a briar fairly quickly - but this is often sought after, as it intensifies the flavor of latter smokes. I think I could smoke cardboard in my fully broken-in virginia/perique pipes and it would taste good.

If you're in the market for a larger meer, I suggest checking out the IMP brand at smokingpipes. They're known for larger sizes, more shapes, and their push style mortise and tenon - not screw in, which can wear down over time.

It sounds like you could always use the meer you have to sample different tobaccos to find the type or brand you want to smoke exclusivley in a new briar. I used cobs for this process, but meers work even better I imagine.

I think the best briar pipe for your dollar is currently the Savinelli Baronet line and Stanwell's Golden Danish line. The Savs are fully rusticated and black stained, and the Stannies are sandblasted w/ a goldish brown stain. I don't think you could go wrong with any shape from either company. Frenchy's and Cup o Joes usually has the best price on the Stanwells, and I think I've only found the Baronets on smokingpipes.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for the information. This is just the type of advice/suggestions I was looking for. My next question was going to be to ask for recommendations on brands. I'll check out the ones you suggested.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Buy from 1000's of Cigars, Lighters, Tobacco Pipes & Pipe Tobacco has a nice selection of meer block; altinok is also reliable.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Dan,

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check them out.

Drastic,

I've been checking out the Stanwells. Quick question...I like the Golden Danish line but wonder if you have any experience with the Colonial, Legend, and Majestic lines. I'd like a line with a smooth finish to add to consideration. I guess I have the same question with the Savinelli line...any smooth finish lines in roughly the same price range you could recommend? 

Thanks for your help.

John


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> Dan,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check them out.
> 
> ...


I'm not Drastic but I have several Colonials. They're the same quality as the GDs


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the Colonials. I like the look of the #3 and the #141.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Latakia and perique stake their claim in a briar fairly quickly - but this is often sought after, as it intensifies the flavor of latter smokes. I think I could smoke cardboard in my fully broken-in virginia/perique pipes and it would taste good.


Yeah. I grabbed the wrong cob a couple of weeks ago and was amazed at Carter Hall's incredible latakia flavor!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone ever order from a place called The Gray Fox Online? They've got a Stanwell Colonial Billiard for 49.99 with free shipping whereas Cup o' Joe has it for 79.99 + 8.95 shipping. The Gray Fox Online only has a few models as opposed to Joe's which has several. However, I was leaning towards the billiard anyway, so this seems like a pretty good deal. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> Thanks for the info on the Colonials. I like the look of the #3 and the #141.


Oh yeah, duh, forgot to mention the Legend and Majestic are the same also. The Legend has a lighter finish and Majestic has a matte finish. Cupo'joes, which you've already found, does a good breakdown on the different finishes on different makers pipes.


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

I went with a meer for my 1st pipe because after doing online reserch I found out about that u can smoke it over and over again without resting it, now that I have about 5 good briar pipes (I finaly got a stanwell on Ebay for less than 30!) I find I like the flavor and durability of the briar, but my meerchaum will always be my fav and I still smoke it every other day.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Drastic,
> 
> I've been checking out the Stanwells. Quick question...I like the Golden Danish line but wonder if you have any experience with the Colonial, Legend, and Majestic lines. I'd like a line with a smooth finish to add to consideration. I guess I have the same question with the Savinelli line...any smooth finish lines in roughly the same price range you could recommend?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I do. Of the three, I don't care for the Majestic because, like someone already said, it has a matte finish. It just doesn't pop in my opinion. Otherwise, the other two are great. The Legend stain is a nice tigery orange and the Colonial is a great traditional walnut color. Both show off grain. That's a good deal you found.

Two more affordable smooth Sav lines are Moka and Pisa. Saturnia is another that's partially rusticated and part smooth. One of the bonuses of the rusticated Baronet line is that the pipes are larger sized though. These smooth ones are a little smaller.
Cup O Joes Coffee Cigars & Pipe Tobacco Pipe

Cup O Joes Coffee Cigars & Pipe Tobacco Pipe


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Anyone ever order from a place called The Gray Fox Online? They've got a Stanwell Colonial Billiard for 49.99 with free shipping whereas Cup o' Joe has it for 79.99 + 8.95 shipping. The Gray Fox Online only has a few models as opposed to Joe's which has several. However, I was leaning towards the billiard anyway, so this seems like a pretty good deal. Any thoughts?


I highly recommend Gray Fox. :tu
I bought several pipes there.
Great service and always free shipping, too.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for all the great information and advice.


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

From what I read on these forums sounds like Clay pipe may be the way to go.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Do you mean something like this LePeltier Fleur-des-Lys? I think they are very nice.


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive yet to try a clay pipe, if u get one let me know how u like it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I tried a clay pipe back during my first go 'round with pipes back in the seventies, though it looked nothing like that. It was all clay, a churchwarden that annoyed me because I couldn't figure out how to clean the darn thing. It was too long for a pipe cleaner. Plus it burned so hot. Fortunately, or unfortunately, all-clay pipes are pretty fragile, and my inner klutz took care of the problem within a couple of weeks...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

The Lepeltier's are nice smokers. They use a little cork insert to attach vulcanite stem to clay pipe. I have noticed that they need to be cleaned with boiling water periodically. I have two and the one that I've never cleaned is heavier due to the buildup of tars between the two walls (the Lepeltiers are double walled clay, which is different than the clay pipes of yore). These pipes smoke "hot" but that heat doesn't transfer to the smoke so much. What I mean is they feel hot as you smoke 'em. They are clay, after all, and clay does what it's supposed to do when you stoke a fire in it... it heats up. Tobacco tastes like tobacco in these pipes. Great for when you're trying a new blend. Highly recommended, but I do prefer my briars overall.



indigosmoke said:


> Do you mean something like this LePeltier Fleur-des-Lys? I think they are very nice.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I tried a clay pipe back during my first go 'round with pipes back in the seventies, though it looked nothing like that. It was all clay, a churchwarden that annoyed me because I couldn't figure out how to clean the darn thing. It was too long for a pipe cleaner. Plus it burned so hot. Fortunately, or unfortunately, all-clay pipes are pretty fragile, and my inner klutz took care of the problem within a couple of weeks...


If you have a fireplace, these clays clean up nice by being placed near the fire (not in the fire itself!). For some reason, the fire cleans 'em up just like new!


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Buy from 1000's of Cigars, Lighters, Tobacco Pipes & Pipe Tobacco has a nice selection of meer block; altinok is also reliable.


Thanks for the plug Mister Moo.

I'm obviously a meer guy but I do have a few briars personally that I smoke as well. I'm rather fond of the Savinellis (was just sitting out back with my Quandale reading "Warlords" yesterday) but would have to say outside of my meers, the pipe I smoke the most is a Missouri Meerschaum corn cob pipe...


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

indigosmoke said:


> Anyone ever order from a place called The Gray Fox Online? They've got a Stanwell Colonial Billiard for 49.99 with free shipping whereas Cup o' Joe has it for 79.99 + 8.95 shipping. The Gray Fox Online only has a few models as opposed to Joe's which has several. However, I was leaning towards the billiard anyway, so this seems like a pretty good deal. Any thoughts?


i've ordered from GFO b4, no problems, good prices, free shipping. i'd highly recommend them. nice to support one of the smaller guys too.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IKMeerschaum said:


> ...outside of my meers, the pipe I smoke the most is a Missouri Meerschaum corn cob pipe...


Which makes perfect sense but, particularly so for a new-to-pipes guy. A few cobs cover the virginias, burley and aromatics while a meer or two are great with english and orientals. Or so it seems to me. If you want to know the tobacco, smoke it in a meer.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> If you're in the market for a larger meer, I suggest checking out the IMP brand at smokingpipes. They're known for larger sizes, more shapes, and their push style mortise and tenon - not screw in, which can wear down over time.


I just thought I'd update this thread for those who might come across it in the future looking for similar advice. My SMS meerschaum is already wearing down and no longer aligns properly when the stem is screwed in. I only paid $49.00 for it, but only have been smoking the pipe for less than two weeks. Just thought I'd pass this hoping it my help someone.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks; I appreciate that update! I don't have a meerschaum this go 'round yet, so I'm keeping my eyes open; I'll make sure to look the other way when SMS comes by...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with the Atkas meerschaums that pipesandcigars.com carries?


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Folks,
</O
I'm a briar guy - all the way. A good briar pipe adds color and dimension to the smoke that I've never gotten from any other material. Some basics points that might make a briar purchase more enjoyable.

*Weight* 
Light is generally better, especially if you hold the pipe in your mouth. It can indicate that the wood is older and more porous. Obviously judge weight by the size of the pipe.
<O
*Bore*
The entrance of the bore into the bowl should seat flush to the bottom, not below (bad) and not above (or barely so). This is more of a problem on bent pipes.

*Mortise and tenon* 
<OThe tenon (stem) fits into the pipe (mortise) and they should be about the same length / depth. If the tenon is too short you'll have draw problems.

*Bit*
Make sure that the airway is clean and unobstructed. Thicker bits make you salivate more and give you less control over the pipe in your mouth. The best stems are fashioned from solid acrylic or vulcanite (rod).

<O<O*Shape*
Some of the wildest (and by personal taste best looking) pipes may be a bear to smoke. My preferences are straight billiards, canadians, lovats, etc. Walls of the bowl should be even in thickness. 

*Grain* 
Mainly a cost and cosmetic issue and can't be considered important in the quality of the smoke. 

*Finish* 
True sandblasts (not carved) smoke cool and dry. Smooth pipes tend to be sweeter than sandblasted or carved. Cheap lacquer on a pipe inhibits breathing resulting in hotter, wetter smokes. 

Hope this helps.

<O<OGood smoking,

Pete


----------

